# Blackened spice



## ab canuck (Jan 11, 2017)

Ok looking for an opinion out there from users of blackened seasonings.  What are people's choices out there? I have used a couple brands 1 I liked and the other is so so. Not as common up here in Canada. SO I am going to order some on amazon along with Jeff's book and A twine dispenser...... Wife doesn't know yet...


----------



## b-one (Jan 11, 2017)

Cajun spice make your own!
1 part red,white and black pepper,garlic,onion powder,salt and paprika 
1/2 part thyme and oregano.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2017)

Tone's makes a great one, it's a little lower in salt than most of the other commercial brands.

If you have a Sam's Club up there, they carry it.

Al


----------



## mmq13 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have used the Tone's product with positive results as it seems SmokinAl has. But I am a huge fan of making my own rubs and mixed seasonings, so now I feel the need to try b-one's recipe on some chops.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 12, 2017)

Thx, guys, I am going to try and make some and compare.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 13, 2017)

From the man who started the craze:  Prudhomme's recipe.

1 tablespoon sweet paprika
2 [sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon cayenne
[sup]3[/sup]⁄[sub]4[/sub] teaspoon white pepper
[sup]3[/sup]⁄[sub]4[/sub] teaspoon black pepper
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] teaspoon dried thyme leaves
[sup]1[/sup]⁄[sub]2[/sub] teaspoon dried oregano leaves
Voice of caution and experience:  do not attempt blackening indoors absent a commercial grade vent hood.  It doesn't end well, trust me.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 13, 2017)

Thx. gr0uch0. I know that one is good. I will definitely use that one.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 13, 2017)

My pleasure, AB.  Mr. Prudhomme nearly put redfish into extinction with his bringing blackening to the masses.  Enjoy it, but take heed on my recommendation about a commercial vent hood or else do it outside.


----------



## ghoster (Jan 15, 2017)

thanks gr0uch0.  perfect timing as I have been looking for a good recipe.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome, Ghoster.  It's a goodie, but like I said before, best to blacken outdoors unless you have a commercial grade vent hood.  Good luck!


----------

